# Bucket Algae Scrubber



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

This is my version of the algae scrubber.

I wanted a filter that was easy to clean ,gave me control over flow so I could use it on a variety of tank sizes ,only used one light and could be plumbed to seal in water flow from tank to sump ,sump to tank or sump to sump.

My first attempt had problems with control of the water flow to each slit/screen in the pipe. 







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]

So this is version #2








[/url][/IMG]







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

To control the flow of water to each screen/slit in pipe I sealed each corner and added this simple valving to the plumbing.








[/url][/IMG]

This gives me total control over flow to each side. 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

The screen's I'm using.....yes, scraped up using the "hole saw" technique.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

...and this is the first design.








[/url][/IMG]

On the left is the back [ note it is not scraped with the hole saw ]
On the right is the front [facing the light ]


----------



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

The most important part....ease of cleaning!

So this is what I came up with. Simple to remove and replace while the filter is running.









[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

With the screen attached. First attempt.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

And this is what is wrong with this design.

A "sock" with high flow.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

You don't want water flowing out the back of this screen. It's a waist of flow and filtering capability

So, this is round #2 for the screen.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

I've modified this a bit lately by moving the bolts out to the edge of the filter.


And with lighting you get this...








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Time to clean! 

The rule of thumb is to clean your screen every 7 days or sooner if you have quick thick growth.

With my four screens, I can clean each one separately every 2 days without shocking the tank or loosing filtering capability.



Now on the back side. No flow [or very little] you get no algae. That is good.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]



So, -you want 34+ gallons an hour per inch of width of screen.
-Scrape your screens. The rougher the better!
-3000k lighting
-clean screen every 7 days [if used for salt water tanks rinse in fresh 
water to kill pods that are living on the screen and eating the algae, 
which could cause yellowing of the water. That is also the reason 
you shouldn't clean the screens in the tank. 
-Rinse well before replacing in tank so loose algae doesn't fall off.
You want to remove everything the algae filtered out of you tank, 
not replace it with this algae.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

interesting and thanks


----------



## eagleANTH (Jun 26, 2009)

just wondering... about what did it cost for this project once it was all said and done? I am really thinking about one of these...


----------



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

The cost....

Filter

Screens- 0.90 x 12= 10.80 You can get away with 8 if doubled up.
Pipe - 16.00 1 inch pipe and fittings. your cost?
Valve - 15.00 Craftsman
Adapters- 12.00 For valve. For hose thread to pipe thead. 
Bucket - ? The wife has a cat.......I get the buckets!
Plastic - ? Had this. Flexible with heat gun.
Nylon bolts- 10.00 Home Depot
Light pendant- 7.00 Ikea
Light- 14.00 42 watt 2700K
Hose- 2.40 ft.x14= 33.60
Pump- 250.00 PS4 A little over kill. Circulates in the sump
only.

I'm relocating right now ,so I have 2 90 gallons on it at another place. Testing the limits.


----------



## DaveTheReefer (May 23, 2010)

Hello Inoneear,

Your ATS design looks great...I have been researching to build one inexpensively
and that works efficiently. Yours is what I will try to copy but might modify with my touch.

How is it going with your scrubber? Do you have any changes if you would build from scratch again??


----------



## Inoneear (Sep 29, 2007)

Dave,
The next changes have been to widen the slot so there is less back pressure to the pump, attach a plexi tube to the lid to shield the bulb and rotate the T's down 90 degrees so that its not attached to the lid.
Next I'm going to run half of the new one I'm going to build on the water coming from out of the tank and the other sides from a pump in the sump and see what the difference will be.


----------



## johnmclaren (Aug 21, 2013)

It is really an interesting one, Thanks for sharing with us.


----------

